# Preaching Outlines



## CubsIn07 (Jul 16, 2007)

There are two major ways to give preaching outlines. One is a simple outline of the text that follows as closely as possible as given originally which is more descriptive in manner ("Paul's View of _____") and another is more oriented toward the present day or more applicatory ("We need to _____"). Is one better than the other? The problem I find with the latter is that the pastor can use it as a prooftext for what he really wants to preach (that is application). Thus the pastor begins by preaching application, and backs it up with Scripture. Can you blend these two together at all?


----------



## Calvibaptist (Jul 17, 2007)

I have seen good (solid) preachers do both. Mark Dever is very effective at preaching applicationally, sometimes taking the application of the text and making it the primary outline point.

What I try to do (although not alway as best as I should) is make the point of the text the primary outline point and apply each point with modern application. That way, both are there.


----------

